# Broken Collarbone Won't Heal, Need Advice



## moose (Feb 28, 2004)

It has been 5 months since I broke my collarbone. My xrays yesterday showed that my collarbone is still broken. According to my doctor, it should be healed by now. He is convinced that it will not go back together on its own and that I will need surgery. Has anyone had this surgery? If so, what were the results? I was told that it will take 6 weeks to heal, is this correct? What can I expect? Thanks


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

It's been 5 months since you've broken your collar bone and it isn't healed and NOW you Dr. says you need surgery??? Um, go find a better Dr. (unless you're the one that neglected it). Anyway, yeah, you need surgery. They're most likely going to throw in some titanium hardware (sweet huh), to hold the bone together. It typically takes 6+ weeks to heal. Nothing a plate and a couple of screws can't fix.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

moose said:


> It has been 5 months since I broke my collarbone. My xrays yesterday showed that my collarbone is still broken. According to my doctor, it should be healed by now. He is convinced that it will not go back together on its own and that I will need surgery. Has anyone had this surgery? If so, what were the results? I was told that it will take 6 weeks to heal, is this correct? What can I expect? Thanks


Drink Milk. I've played every contact sport known to man (except hockey.....skating?) all my life and I've only ever had a hairline fracture in my foot. I attribute it all to milk. Oh ya, get the surgery, then drink the milk. Regular intake of calcium does wonders for bone strength


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

Treybiker said:


> It's been 5 months since you've broken your collar bone and it isn't healed and NOW you Dr. says you need surgery??? Um, go find a better Dr. (unless you're the one that neglected it). Anyway, yeah, you need surgery. They're most likely going to throw in some titanium hardware (sweet huh), to hold the bone together. It typically takes 6+ weeks to heal. Nothing a plate and a couple of screws can't fix.


Heck. The way my orthopaedic surgeons office runs it'd be lucky to get in 5 mos. the first time.


----------



## Dartman (Jan 5, 2004)

Braunstein Freres said:


> Drink Milk. I've played every contact sport known to man (except hockey.....skating?) all my life and I've only ever had a hairline fracture in my foot. I attribute it all to milk. Oh ya, get the surgery, then drink the milk. Regular intake of calcium does wonders for bone strength


Milk is good but calcium combined with citric acid is better. The citric acid boosts the uptake of the calcium in digestion. Citrical pills or calcium enriched orange juice.

Mike


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Did you reinjure it over the 5 months?*



moose said:


> It has been 5 months since I broke my collarbone. My xrays yesterday showed that my collarbone is still broken. According to my doctor, it should be healed by now. He is convinced that it will not go back together on its own and that I will need surgery. Has anyone had this surgery? If so, what were the results? I was told that it will take 6 weeks to heal, is this correct? What can I expect? Thanks


I'd get a 2nd opinion..


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*Broken or separated???*



moose said:


> It has been 5 months since I broke my collarbone. My xrays yesterday showed that my collarbone is still broken. According to my doctor, it should be healed by now. He is convinced that it will not go back together on its own and that I will need surgery. Has anyone had this surgery? If so, what were the results? I was told that it will take 6 weeks to heal, is this correct? What can I expect? Thanks


Should be 6 wks on initial break, at least 6 wks on surgery too. Depends on level of separation too, level 1, 2 or 3. Better get 2nd opinion on surgery, my ortho doc said surgery is a last ditch effort & is only a "fishing expedition for some thing to tack together", & then the surgery can cause probs later, "my doc refused to do surgery on my collar bone separation, & I'm a surgeon", quote from a doc I know that rides mtb & separated his shoulder & was lookin' @ my x-rays while my buddy, a radiologist, was takin' the pics of my shoulder.

Get a 2nd opinion. Any doc that is willin' to dive in w/surgery on a collarbone is a lil' too gung-ho, that is from experience in the last 6 months. I'm still doin' phys. therapy on my shoulder @ home every other day, shoulder feels like crap if I go over 3 day w/o it.
Long extended climbs & long, steep decents afterwards makes it a lil' achy the next coupl'a days. Do a search on this & you'll get a'plenty of results, I whinned plenty about mine on here.


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*Actually, clavicles are a ******

I wouldn't get you shorts in too much of a bind yet. Clavicles are a pain to fix with any kind of surgery. Most doctors, smart ones, will give it as much time (yes 5 months) as possible to heal itself. Surgery in that area is not without risk. Lung, artery, vein, nerves all can easily be injured trying to fix a clavicle. It's frustrating when you're trying to get back on your bike but in the grand scheme of things, giving it 5 months or 6 months or 7 months to let it heal on its own is not bad - if you can avoid surgery.

With that said, at some point you DO need surgery. There's something called Delayed union and then another condition called NON-union. At 6 months out, you may be dealing with non-union. Find a good ortho doc and see what he/she says. Depending on location of fracture, the fix my involve opening the fracture site, cleaning it out, possible bone graft and either pins or hardware (plate/screws).

And if you smoke or take in excess caffeine, stop. This puts you at greater risk for non-union and skin complications after surgery.

Good luck

REEK


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

*Yep, all you said is correct.*



Reek said:


> I wouldn't get you shorts in too much of a bind yet. Clavicles are a pain to fix with any kind of surgery. Most doctors, smart ones, will give it as much time (yes 5 months) as possible to heal itself. Surgery in that area is not without risk. Lung, artery, vein, nerves all can easily be injured trying to fix a clavicle. It's frustrating when you're trying to get back on your bike but in the grand scheme of things, giving it 5 months or 6 months or 7 months to let it heal on its own is not bad - if you can avoid surgery.
> 
> With that said, at some point you DO need surgery. There's something called Delayed union and then another condition called NON-union. At 6 months out, you may be dealing with non-union. Find a good ortho doc and see what he/she says. Depending on location of fracture, the fix my involve opening the fracture site, cleaning it out, possible bone graft and either pins or hardware (plate/screws).
> 
> ...


But, both of my docs say the jury is still out on whether or not its worth the surgery. It may help in the short term, but if you injure it again it can cause major probs., & they indicated that I may not even have to injure it for probs to develop. All that I have said is concerning a collarbone "seperation". Good Luck.


----------



## kostcoguy (Sep 17, 2004)

Braunstein Freres said:


> Drink Milk. I've played every contact sport known to man (except hockey.....skating?) all my life and I've only ever had a hairline fracture in my foot. I attribute it all to milk. Oh ya, get the surgery, then drink the milk. Regular intake of calcium does wonders for bone strength


_Every contact sport?_ What about: lacrosse, rugby, australian rules football? Hahah I'm just playin with ya. But actually he's right, milk does wonders for bones, I have never even fractured anything in 7 years of playing lacrosse. Of course though, I drink milk like some people drink soda. I drink probably half a gallon a day if not more.


----------



## OC Ron (Jan 30, 2004)

moose said:


> It has been 5 months since I broke my collarbone. My xrays yesterday showed that my collarbone is still broken. According to my doctor, it should be healed by now. He is convinced that it will not go back together on its own and that I will need surgery. Has anyone had this surgery? If so, what were the results? I was told that it will take 6 weeks to heal, is this correct? What can I expect? Thanks


I shattered my collar bone in mtn bike accident. the ortho I went put a temporary screw into the bone and tied the pieces around the screw. The screw was in for about 10 weeks. Then he removed it. The collar bone is lumpy but one piece. Let me tell you the rocvery from the surgeries was tough. BTW the screw poked through my skin about 6 weeks into it.


----------



## 02_NRS (Jan 27, 2004)

*are you in a brace???*

no one has mentioned what are you doin to help the healing?I broke one last year-first thing a p.t. suggested was to WEAR the figure8 brace.it helped tons! kept the shoulder weight spread over a larger area & allowed a more natural position for it to heal.the attending doc said to wear a sling! sorry to hear yours has not healed.wear a fig.8 brace &try not to sleep on the affected side.really have to nurse it the first 3 weeks while the bones fuse together.do some reading.......have heard that 5% do not heal for some reason but hopefully yours will.


----------



## climber (Oct 22, 2004)

I broke mine in 2 places (3 pieces) in a wreck on 16 May. The emergency room put me in a sling & sent me to my general practioner. He said "Who the hell put you in that sling?", trussed me up in the figure 8, and sent me to a sports medicine orthopedist to discuss going under the knife. The orthopedist looked at the xrays, said the parts were close enough, and told me to get rid of the figure 8, as it was pushing the bone ends apart. He put me back in a sling with checkups every 2 weeks. It's healed, although it's not straight. I have full range of motion, and even managed to climb a few decent routes on Labor Day. I think sling vs figure-8 depends on the situation.

/rl

BTW - The orthopedist was very much against surgery. He had a number of horror stories about complications, and was worried that it would not regain full strength with pins, screws, and JB Weld in it. I sought other opinions because the break was so bad, but they all agreed.


----------



## Kelso Jack (Jan 31, 2004)

*Electrical stimulation*



climber said:


> I broke mine in 2 places (3 pieces) in a wreck on 16 May. The emergency room put me in a sling & sent me to my general practioner. He said "Who the hell put you in that sling?", trussed me up in the figure 8, and sent me to a sports medicine orthopedist to discuss going under the knife. The orthopedist looked at the xrays, said the parts were close enough, and told me to get rid of the figure 8, as it was pushing the bone ends apart. He put me back in a sling with checkups every 2 weeks. It's healed, although it's not straight. I have full range of motion, and even managed to climb a few decent routes on Labor Day. I think sling vs figure-8 depends on the situation.
> 
> /rl
> 
> BTW - The orthopedist was very much against surgery. He had a number of horror stories about complications, and was worried that it would not regain full strength with pins, screws, and JB Weld in it. I sought other opinions because the break was so bad, but they all agreed.


16 or so years ago I fliped over the bars and broke my clavical. It was on the mend when at 6 wks I started lifting wts. Though I was a big stud. About two month post healing I had a teriffic amount of pain all over again. Turned out I had created a psudo joint. The ortho doc said it would not heal on its own because it was at the original fx site. He hooked me up to some weird electrical pulsing device that I had to use 12 hours a day.That was when I learned to sleep on my back. All is well It worked and I'm going strong. I definently would seek a 2nd opinon. I also understand the surgery is 50-50 at best. Wish Icould remember what that device was or what it was called.
Good luck


----------



## Pt_correa (Nov 15, 2004)

*Mine took 8 weeks*

I had a back break. The pain finally went away after 6 weeks. Full range of motion after 8 weeks. I think the key is limiting movement.


----------



## Max Keeler (Nov 15, 2004)

*Mine has never gotten back to 100%*

I still get some shootinng pains in my collarbone and I broke mine back in May.


----------



## yespsb (Apr 10, 2004)

*A club with an open membership*

Hi, Saturday had me joining the club after a highish speed downhill shunt, after which I had to push my enduro pro for nearly 90 mins up and down hills to reach my car and then a one hand drive for another 80 mins to the hospital, xray is not to pretty and yes it and my ribs and sternum hurt like hell.

Ironically I am waiting for new Flux to be delivered buts it going to Febuary now before I am riding again and my first ride is on an approved training course to undo some of my bad habits and my Christmas present from my kids is some upper body armour, especially any that has superior collarbone protection.

motto of this tale is its never to late to wise up and hindsight is only any good in advance !!

Lets hope your bone does mend without surgery, take care Paul 2


----------



## dakotajb (Jan 22, 2004)

*Mine still hurts at times*

I broke mine on Labor Day finishing up a nice ride till I did the superman trick over the bars and broke my collar bone. I have just now been able get back into riding. Try to get extra Calcium and Vitamin C into you, it sure helped me.


----------



## BudhaGoodha (Aug 2, 2004)

DO NOT DRINK MILK FOR CALCIUM!!!

Milk has been found to actually reduce the amount of calcium in your body. Use coral sand calcium or a citrus based calcium. Avoid the pure calcium pills such as sea shell calcium and the Calciums found in drinks, the chemical structure of those is not absorbable by the human body.

The number one best thing to eat for calcium intake is Gelatin. Gummy candies and jello have a lot of Gelatin. Somehow gelatin contains extemely digestable forms of calcium.

I've lived with bad knees my whole life and started taking gelatin several years ago. I've never had any pain since and I ride up at least 6,000 vertical feet a week. I was always breaking toes too until I started the Gelatin intake.

A month ago I fell off a cliff after clipping a hidden rock under a fern and and landed 10 feet below with my right arm on a boulder. It felt like it was broken for 20 minutes and then after some inspection I realised it was just bleeding and no bone were broken. I'm 100% sure it would've broken if this was 5 years ago.


----------



## Gazz (Jan 15, 2004)

No one is mentioning the upside to this - you will become clairvoyant. At least as far as approaching weather systems go.

Serious advice: take the physio very seriously (once things do stitch together). Although I worked hard at physio after my break, I never fully recovered my strength and range of motion.


----------



## kosmo (Oct 27, 2004)

*Milk?*



Braunstein Freres said:


> Drink Milk. I've played every contact sport known to man (except hockey.....skating?) all my life and I've only ever had a hairline fracture in my foot. I attribute it all to milk. Oh ya, get the surgery, then drink the milk. Regular intake of calcium does wonders for bone strength


Don't drink mile for calcium! Eat ice cream, and enjoy life even more than you already do, since you're a mountain biker!


----------



## Reek (Feb 19, 2004)

*Bone stimulator....*



Kelso Jack said:


> 16 or so years ago I fliped over the bars and broke my clavical. It was on the mend when at 6 wks I started lifting wts. Though I was a big stud. About two month post healing I had a teriffic amount of pain all over again. Turned out I had created a psudo joint. The ortho doc said it would not heal on its own because it was at the original fx site. He hooked me up to some weird electrical pulsing device that I had to use 12 hours a day.That was when I learned to sleep on my back. All is well It worked and I'm going strong. I definently would seek a 2nd opinon. I also understand the surgery is 50-50 at best. Wish Icould remember what that device was or what it was called.
> Good luck


I love saying that. For some fractures, orthopods will try bone stimulators. There are implantable and external ones. Some people respond well to them. But some insurances don't cover them. It might be worth asking your doc about a stim.

REEK


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

*i had surgery*

i had to wait for 5 months to.You have to give the bones time to fuse. I had a non union fracture that would not heal it had soft tissue between the bones and no way in hell would it heal like that!!.So I had to have the operation.They used bone from my illiac crest as a graft and seven screws and a synthes plate swiss made of course, the bone they took from my illiac aka pelvis hurt more than the clavical surgery did.
I work as a Surgical nurse and have done at least 5 of these operations,it is not commnon surgery but it works, now days they have new pins they use for this type of surgery.
One thing you can do is bag a lung in this type surgery but rare.Then again you cant ride with a broken Clavical or you might fall and bag your Lung with the broken end of it. Good luck


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

I just broke my clavicle clean through and the ortho recommended surgery as he feels that the angle of the break and some small broken off pieces will need a rod and/or plates to assist in speeding the healing process. Right now, even with the figure 8 brace, when I make even the slightest movements the bone ends rub against each other causing a sensation not too unlike banging your funny bone.

I hate to resurrect older threads, but I have to ask: how did the surgery (ies) go for those who had them?


----------



## OC Ron (Jan 30, 2004)

*My surgery Story*

I had a temporary scew inserted into mine. It was suppossed to be in for 14 weeks. I made it 10 weeks. The back end of the screw broke through the skin. You could hang a coat hanger on it. I forget what the procedure was called. Let me say that the recovery from the surgery was 10 times the pain of the original injury.

Nonetheless - the bone is fine. I can ride and bench press like before. I do have cool scars on the front and back of my shoulder now.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

OC Ron said:


> I had a temporary scew inserted into mine. It was suppossed to be in for 14 weeks. I made it 10 weeks. The back end of the screw broke through the skin. You could hang a coat hanger on it. I forget what the procedure was called. Let me say that the recovery from the surgery was 10 times the pain of the original injury.
> 
> Nonetheless - the bone is fine. I can ride and bench press like before. I do have cool scars on the front and back of my shoulder now.


I hear ya! When I broke my wrist, I though it was just a sprain. After X-Rays and surgery to insert plates & pins, I was in agony for a few days and then it subsided to mild anguish.

I'm sure that the recovery of surgery for the rod that the doc wants to put into my collarbone as it looks like it's not going to heal by itself will hurt much worse than the crash and break did. Pain is temporary. What I hope for is that the healing time will be less since the bone will be held in its most linear position by the rod.

I can wait a few weeks to be recovered enough and strong enough to be back on my bike, what I can't wait for is the paycheck from work if I have to take disability leave for any extended time. Moose's original injury description sounds like mine in that the bone is completely broken and both pieces move constantly. This sounds like the bones won't knit right if they aren't even in contact from slight motion. I can't wait 5 months to use my left arm!

Anyway, sorry to hear about your pin woes - I had one like that in my wrist that was also removed in a later surgery along with one of 3 plates.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

Dan'ger, I broke my collarbone into 6 pieces March 30 last year. I had surgery April 5th. The surgery was painful. I attempted to sleep in a recliner for a while. I was off of all the pain meds with in 5 days. Back to work in 7days. I am lucky I mainly work in a office with little warehouse junk. I was in a sling wedge thing until the end of June. I had to use a external bone stimulator every day for 3 months. I had physical therapy until the end of July. Mainly at home stuff. I was able to ride moderate roadie junk by the first of July. doc cleared me to ride mountains by August.

My break was a distal (sp?) break. The xray only showed the first break. When I opted for the surgery the doc found that the bone that broke off was also broke in half as well as split in half. Plus when the tendon or whatever seperated it broke off a piece of bone with it. He put 1 ti screw in it and used some bone glue and wrapped all of this with heavy sutures. Then whipped tied the tendon back on. Sorry about the terminalogy and spelling, but you get the point I hope.

I would get mutipule opinions. I had 2. They doc that did mine is suppose to be one of the best ortho's in sports medicine. He confident that it would go great. The other doc was not.

I would do exactly what they tell you to do. Follow there instructions as hard as it will be. I did it and it was hard but the recovery and PT went a heck of a lot faster then expected.

It has healed very well. I have full range of motion with very little pain. I do experience some mild pains here and there.

Good luck!!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Upendoed! My break is about 2/3 distal and fairly clean, although angular. There seem to be 2 small pieces of bone floating near the break. There could very well be linear fractures in addition, but the doc didn't mention any.

It sounds like yours was more complicated than mine based on location and tendon damage. Although mine is distal, it is closer to the center of the bone, so farther from joints and other attachments.

I have a pre-op appointment tomorrow and I will have to ask whether he sees any more detail than what we discussed today. I would normally get multiple opinions on something like this, as I did when I broke my wrist, but it seems pretty cut and dry and with the holiday weekend, any time I take delays what seems to be inevitable. I would prefer what seems like a simple solution given the mechanics of the break and healing process over delaying and getting the same surgery a few days later thus delaying the healing process. Tomorrow's appointment may change my opinion.


----------



## MTBdave (Apr 13, 2005)

now my storys a bit different with broken bones....but i took calcium pills which helped tons...also theres a thing called a bone stimulator which sends electric pulses through your bone to help it heal faster, but you cant feel it.


----------



## MondoRides (Feb 18, 2004)

*An alternate perspective...*

My brother broke his collarbone into 4 pieces (see pic) in a pretty spectacular crash last Fall in Demo Forrest. His ortho also recommended surgery but he got a second opinion from another doctor who felt it was borderline.

He opted not to do the surgery, spent 6 weeks in a sling, many more weeks of PT, and a total of about 3 months off work - he installs cabinets so wasn't much he could do until he was fully healed. The collarbone looks a little bumpy but according to his ortho, everything healed up and should be as strong (if not stronger?) than before. Apparently the ends are able to find each other and a big "callous" forms over everything fusing it all back together and the smaller two pieces are just re-absorbed (weird)

He started off doing some road rides after a few months and has been back on the trails now for the last few months and is probably as aggressive a rider as he was before the break - went over the bars 3 times in one ride a few weeks back. Drop-offs, however, are now forbidden.

I know it's a given but, always, always, always get a second opinion when it comes to something as important as surgery and your health. Whatever your decision, good luck and heal fast!


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

When I broke my arm (it was obviously broken, I could move the lower part of the broken radius and I'm sure if I tried I could have moved the ulna while I was sitting on the floor in amazment) the doctor was showing me pictures of other breaks he had treated. He showed me a series of X-Rays where an individual had broken his humerus near the shoulder joint and they were unable to set the joint like it normally was. They just t'ed the two bones together and 6 months later the bone had healed as one and the humerus, although shorter by about half an inch, was one piece. The human body is one amazing thing.


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

I did not want to wait either. I was pretty lucky to get into the doc as soon as I did. My brother in law is a PTA for the hospital where the doc works. I wanted it healed and healed quickly. I am personally glad that I did the surgery.

Good luck and you will have to keep me posted on how it goes.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

MondoRides said:


> My brother broke his collarbone into 4 pieces (see pic) in a pretty spectacular crash last Fall in Demo Forrest. His ortho also recommended surgery but he got a second opinion from another doctor who felt it was borderline.
> 
> He opted not to do the surgery, spent 6 weeks in a sling, many more weeks of PT, and a total of about 3 months off work - he installs cabinets so wasn't much he could do until he was fully healed. The collarbone looks a little bumpy but according to his ortho, everything healed up and should be as strong (if not stronger?) than before. Apparently the ends are able to find each other and a big "callous" forms over everything fusing it all back together and the smaller two pieces are just re-absorbed (weird)
> 
> ...


Thanks MR, LG and UE,

I've heard that they just kind-of find each other and it ends up working just fine without surgery. That was what the ER Doc told me and I have read enough testimonies to back that up. I was in too much pain to pay attention or ask better questions of the ER doc at the time but after discussing with the ortho, I feel confident that the ortho's treatment diagnosis is legitimate

Additionally, I have heard from people who have had rods inserted in badly broken arms and such that the stress of another fall in the previously broken area can cause the new break to occur at the edges of the rod or plate as the rod or plate becomes the strongest part of the new bone assembly. That is that if a rod is inserted in say the ulna or thicker forearm-bone, a resulting fall with strength enough to break the bone again will either shatter the bone along the rod or break the bone at the end of the rod, possibly causing a break closer to the joint and having more serious complications of tendon or ligament damage.

What I am experiencing now is that even though I am wearing the figure-8 brace that the ER put me in, it does not restrain movement enough that the bone stays put. Whenever I move, even slightly, and sometimes when I just breathe, I can feel the bone ends rubbing together causing me slight discomfort and they occasionally pop past each other causing me great amounts of pain. I can't picture that they will knit together as long as there is even slight movement.

Even if I do my bare minimum job requirements of CAD drawings, phone calls and such and not the bulk of my job, which is physical electrical and mechanical service repair work, I can't picture sitting still long enough for the immobilization only method to work. I can't afford to take 3 months off of work and neither can the company I work for.

In either case, I have a pre-op appointment this morning and I will post the results of that appointment and possibly some x-rays as there was a CD with digital images from the hospital in my x-ray folder. Tentatively, my surgery is set up for next Tuesday afternoon. I can cancel or alter the surgery until that day, so I will try to get a second opinion today or Tuesday morning.

Thanks for all of your opinions, experiences and support,
Dan


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

So I discussed with the doctor and here's what I learned. The rod will be inserted through a hole in the bone in such a way that it will be removed about 12 weeks after surgery.

I also have photos:


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

This one shows the break better:


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

That makes my shoulder hurt just seeing those xrays. Good luck again.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

upendoed said:


> I did not want to wait either. I was pretty lucky to get into the doc as soon as I did. My brother in law is a PTA for the hospital where the doc works. I wanted it healed and healed quickly. I am personally glad that I did the surgery.
> 
> Good luck and you will have to keep me posted on how it goes.


So far, so good. I'm at home recovering from the surgery. Can't feel anything yet from the nerve blocker.


----------



## gemini2000 (Apr 14, 2005)

i had a nasty brakle in november the bone was still floating about for about 4 weeks , after 8-9 weeks i got the sling off then it was another 6-7 week wait before sports , im cycling away know but it is crocked and theres a big sharp bit that sticks up


----------



## upendoed (Feb 13, 2004)

Good to hear. Glad that the surgery went well. I hope you recover quickly. Did you happen to as for the surgery notes. I think that is what it is called. I asked for a copy of mine so I could read what they did, when, and how. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

upendoed said:


> Good to hear. Glad that the surgery went well. I hope you recover quickly. Did you happen to as for the surgery notes. I think that is what it is called. I asked for a copy of mine so I could read what they did, when, and how. It was pretty cool.


Well, I forgot to ask for the surgery notes. Perhaps I'll ask next time. For now, some new pictures:










and


----------



## Paijey (May 19, 2021)

Treybiker said:


> It's been 5 months since you've broken your collar bone and it isn't healed and NOW you Dr. says you need surgery??? Um, go find a better Dr. (unless you're the one that neglected it). Anyway, yeah, you need surgery. They're most likely going to throw in some titanium hardware (sweet huh), to hold the bone together. It typically takes 6+ weeks to heal. Nothing a plate and a couple of screws can't fix.


 This amazes me the health care system has failed me I have had malunion now for 12 months...







and has all of sudden started causing serve pain again.

Have limited range of motion ever since the stack.


----------

